# 2015 Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Been in talks with Lance at Galveston Yacht Basin planning an offshore tournament. We are pleased to announce the 1st annual Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo .

2015 Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo
June 12, 2015- Registration, Captains meeting, Calcutta
June 13, 2015 - Tournament Day- Teams can leave Galveston or Freeport Jetties at 6am and must be in line to weigh at 7pm.
Galveston Yacht Basin
Entry fee-$250

Calcuta:

2-Kingfish and 2-Ling (Total combined weight of all 4 fish)
Pays 1st thru 3rd place - 50%,30%,20%
Calcutta Insurance-$150

Side Pots: Pays 1st and 2nd place, 60%-40%

Big Kingfish
Big Ling
Lady Angler
Wahoo
Grouper
Barracuda

All side pots are -$200 each pot each team

Junior Angler- No fee

Working on trying to find some sponsors for this tournament. Anyone wanting to become a sponsor for this new tournament please contact me.

Big thanks to Lance from Galveston Yacht Basin for the opportunity to have a tournament there.

More information coming soon....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sounds like fun, good chance I will be in


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you have to have all 4 to be eligible for the Calcutta? For example if 2 kings and 1 Ling weigh more than someone with 4 fish do you still beat them?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

blaze 'em said:


> Do you have to have all 4 to be eligible for the Calcutta? For example if 2 kings and 1 Ling weigh more than someone with 4 fish do you still beat them?


Yes, you have to have all 4 for the Calcutta. If the possibility of a team not catching all 4 Calcutta fish, then we would go to the 3 heaviest fish.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$1000 junior angler sponsorship*

Great news!! Gary Belvin who is a dedicated supporter of our junior anglers fishing these tournaments has again stepped up and is sponsoring the junior angler category at the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo for $1000!!!!!

Thank you again Gary Belvin!!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*RENCON is in*

Charles Emola from RENCON Construction is a avid tournament fisherman and is now an avid supporter and sponsor of the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo. RENCON is in for $500 to be added to a selected side pot as added cash to the winners.

Thanks Charles for the support!!

www.rencon.com


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, how long has it been since Galveston Yacht Basin had a tournament?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Lots of good memories of kingfish tournaments held out of that Galveston Yacht Basin. I could donate a copy of my latest book, as a door prize or something. There are pictures of GYB inside.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thanks Capt. Richard*

Thanks for that Joe. I purchased that book back in 2001 and probably read it 100 times. Great book


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That was the older green book printed in 1994. This new book is 20 years later, with 10 new chapters, modern boats and tackle, etc. All color pics, this time.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a screen shot from the new book, taken at the yacht basin by the fish cleaning house where the tournament weigh-ins used to be. I found this picture only last year, no idea who took it, but it was framed in Pete's living room. Three days in a little boat. Pete is holding his winner fish, I'm on the left, Billy on the right. Tourney director Dick Hensley must be standing off to the right, can't see him.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Sabine Pass= Yes*

Had some teams call and wanted to add Sabine pass to a port to be able to depart from for the tournament.

Yes, teams can now leave from Sabine Pass also.

Looking good!


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

That's a calcutta I'd like to fish. Wish it was further south.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

onthetake said:


> That's a calcutta I'd like to fish. Wish it was further south.


You got a trailer don't you!!

Come on down John.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The SKA people were trailering their boats 5-6 states for a weekend tournament.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Don't remind me. Nothing like hauling 10k lbs of boat and 40 foot of trailer down I-10 in Louisiana. Ugh.



Trouthappy said:


> The SKA people were trailering their boats 5-6 states for a weekend tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mike Rizzuto-----$500 sponsor*

Avid offshore fisherman and tournament sponsor MIKE RIZZUTO is in for the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo for a $500 sponsorship.

This $500 will go directly into a selected side pot as added prize money for the winner.

Thank you for the support Mike Rizzuto.

$500 IN ADDED CASH !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Blackfin rods*

We would like to welcome BLACKFIN RODS as a sponsor of the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo and also the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament Series.

BLACKFIN RODS are makers of custom offshore fishing rods for all applications.

BLACKFIN RODS can be purchased here locally at FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED, who is also a sponsor of the 2015 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament June 18-20, 2015.

Please visit www.blackfinrods.com and check them out !!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales is in..*

Very pleased to announce that Tommy Nolan and crew from TEXAS SPORTFISHING AND YACHT SALES have decided to support the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo by sponsoring $500 in cash. This will be 100% used for added money to a selected side pot.

Thanks Tommy and Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales

*$500*

*www.tsfyachts.com*


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Is there a limit to the number of team members on a boat?


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Is there a limit to the number of team members on a boat?


Not that I'm aware of. Plenty of teams fish with 5 or 6 on the boat.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Is there a limit to the number of team members on a boat?


No limit of team members.

Just don't exceed uscg limits


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

Is that Bustin Loose at your last Tournament????


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

TEAM-FUBAR said:


> Is that Bustin Loose at your last Tournament????


Yuup! I see Tre there in the purple!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

We will have tournament brochures at the below sponsors booths at the Houston Fishing Show. Please stop by and pick one up..

Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Snapper Slapper Lures
Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Marine Max is in*

Lets welcome Marine Max as a sponsor of the 2015 Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo. Marine Max is in for $1000 in added cash to a selected side pot.

Thanks Edward and Marine Max for the support.

www.marinemax.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament website*

Our tournament website is updated and ready to view. 2014 pics will be posted next week.

Check it out at www.matagordabluewater.com

You can pick up tournament brochures at the Houston Fishing Show this weekend at the following sponsors booths:

*Snapper Slapper/Hooks Plus*

*Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products*

*Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales*

*Russelure*

*Charter Lakes Marine Insurance*


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

We're in


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*JUSTIN DAVIS-Junior Angler Sponsor*

My friend JUSTIN DAVIS who is a tournament participant, has stepped up and has decided to be a sponsor of the JUNIOR ANGLER CATEGORY for all the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament Series events. Justin has purchased 15 backpacks that he will have monogrammed for the junior anglers.

Thank you very much Justin !


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

We are in, 

got house on Bolivar rented for a few days. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> We are in,
> 
> got house on Bolivar rented for a few days. Looking forward to it.


Our boat will be in the slip next to y'all. I doubt there will be any beer or bs'n going on! Haha


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hook and Stag Outdoors Wear*

Glad to announce that Hook and Stag will be a sponsor of the 2015 Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo.

Check out their website at www.hookandstag.com


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Wish I could fish this one! I have a prior obligation / event on Lake Caddo that weekend. Y'all should have perfect weather knowing I'll not be on the coast lol.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures*

Tournament brochures are now at the Galveston Yacht Basin Bait Camp for the 2015 Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo. Going to be a great place to have a tournament.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Can't wait!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*BISON COOLERS are back*

The folks at BISON COOLERS (Formally Brute) are back in for the 2015 Offshore Tournament Series and the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo. Marine tough and made in the USA.

Thanks for the support Bison Coolers!

www.bisoncoolers.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tuf Line*

The good folks at TUF LINE are in again for the 2015 tournament season. For some top knotch braided line, try Tuf Line.

Thanks again TUF LINE for the support.

www.tuf-line.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Accurate is in*

Accurate reels are in for the 2015 Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo. Accurate reels are made in the USA and are quality reels.

Thanks for the support Accurate!!

www.accuratefishing.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Snapper Slapper is IN*

Woody from SNAPPER SLAPPER LURES/HOOKS PLUS told me that he is in as a sponsor for the 2015 Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo. Everyone knows that these lures are a MUST in your offshore tackle arsenal.

Thanks Woody for the support !

www.hooksplus.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds*

The good folks at WET SOUNDS have been on our team of supporters for a long time. WET SOUNDS manufactures the best marine audio products on the planet.

WET SOUNDS are proud sponsors of the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo.

It's all about that bass

Visit www.wetsounds.com.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

looking forward to it going to be lots of fun taking everyone's money



Gethookedadventures said:


> Our boat will be in the slip next to y'all. I doubt there will be any beer or bs'n going on! Haha


took Monday after the tournament off work so I will have more time to recover.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Charter Lakes steps up AGAIN!*

Brice (Outcast here on 2cool) with CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE has stepped up and is sponsoring the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo for $500.

CHARTER LAKES has the absolute best coverage for the best price for your boat.

Thanks Brice for the support !!

www.charterlakes.com


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Mark! We are always happy to be a part of your tournaments!!!



whos your daddy said:


> Brice (Outcast here on 2cool) with CHARTER LAKES MARINE INSURANCE has stepped up and is sponsoring the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo for $500.
> 
> CHARTER LAKES has the absolute best coverage for the best price for your boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Less than a month away!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hook Spit Performance rods*

Let's welcome our new sponsor HOOK SPIT PERFORMANCE RODS to our group of sponsors. Wade and crew are now makers of some very nice offshore fishing rods to meet your fishing needs.

Check them out at www.hookspit.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer is in*

Frank from OCEAN TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAG CHAIRS said he is in for the Galveston Yacht Basin Offshore Rodeo. Ocean -Tamer has been a long time sponsor of Texas offshore tournaments and we really appreciate his support.

www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm ready to write a big check out to the winning team. Who's gonna win ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that is going to look good on my wall


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Looking good!*

Getting closer and seas are looking promising for the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Shirts*

Here is our 2015 Galveston Offshore Rodeo tournament shirts. Thanks to Jeromey and Texas Bluewater Mafia/Texas Bluewater Promos.


----------



## CAPT. DORADO (May 28, 2010)

How much is this shirt? id love to fish it but ill be over in California for work.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Keeping an eye on the forecast for this weekends tournament in Galveston. A final determination will be made this Wednesday.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re-Schedule date thought*

Been communicating with management at the Galveston Yacht Basin to come up with a re-schedule date that fits both our schedules .

What are yalls thoughts on July 3-4 weekend?

I know its a holiday weekend, but that's about the only weekend it's looking like.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

July 3-4th works for me if rescheduled


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Why not? Be fishing the fiesta in freeport at the same time, what's the rule on weighing fish in more than one tournament?


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*July 3-4*

works for us


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Can't make it on that holiday


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re-Schedule*

Due to the forecast for rough seas this weekend, we have decided to re-schedule the tournament for July 3-4, 2015. That weekend is the only weekend that works for us due to scheduling conflicts.

The Freeport fishing fiesta is also starting that weekend so enter both and double your chance of wining.

Sorry for the inconvenience , but weather is something that is out of our hands.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

think it is a good call


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Good call- 5-7s with an occasional 8 and thunderstorms doesn't sound too fun. See you next week in Matagorda.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Good call but I still can't fish it :-( best of luck in July fellas.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Good Call*

Not only due to weather but I'm in bed and my back is out due to stepping backwards into a open fish box last week!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

New dates:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

The new re-scheduled date is just around the corner. Let's hope for calm seas.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be on call for work for this and working every other tournament this year


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> I would be on call for work for this and working every other tournament this year


Sound like you need to change jobs!!!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha Just a lot of people out on STD. Plant operator life


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

1 week away folks. Pick up entry forms at Galveston Yacht Basin or go to www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Coming up this weekend..........


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Whens this weather going to give us a break


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Looking better


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

papotanic36 said:


> Looking better


Yep, I seen that Bill. Hope to see you there


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament is a go.......................... Enter the fishing fiesta and this one for 2 times the chances of winning some $$$$$.

See everyone on Friday at the registration/captains meeting/Calcutta at the Yacht Basin.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Friday, July 3*

Registration Opens at 4pm and closes at 7pm
Captains meeting starts at 730pm
Calcutta starts at 8pm

*Saturday, July 4*

Boats may leave Sabine, Galveston, Freeport, Matagorda Jetties at 6am
NO CHECKOUT

Boats must be in line to weigh by 7pm.

Awards Ceremony starts around 1 hour after last boat is weighed.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

We are in!!!! 
The fish are close in so it should we should see some good fish weighed in ..


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added prize money!!!!!*

Here is the breakdown of the ADDED PRIZE MONEY for each side pot:

Kingfish- *$1000 added money thanks to MARINE MAX*

Wahoo- *$500 added money thanks to MIKE RIZZUTO*

Ling- *$500 added money thanks to RENCON CONSTRUCTION*

Lady Angler- *$500 added money thanks to CHARTER LAKES*

Junior Angler- *$1000 added money thanks to GARY BELVIN FAMILY*

Grouper- *$500 added money thanks to TEXAS SPORTFISHING AND YACHT SALES*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*See yall there*

See everyone tonight at the marina for the captains meeting / Calcutta.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Who's going to win ???


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Boat is loaded, rigging and getting ready now. Coach should be there to get us registered at the captains meeting 

...... they missed the wind forecast today, much better then forecasted hope the same for tomorrow


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

He is here now . Great guy!!


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*Boats*

How many boats?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

ToTuff said:


> How many boats?


Only 9 teams. Awful lot of work for only 9 teams, but with a re-schedule already and a holiday weekend , we expected a low turnout. Thanks to the teams who entered and they will bring some good fish to the scales. Johnny walkers custom Blackwell 57 went for $2100 in the Calcutta.

Scales open at 5pm and close at 7pm today. Stop by and watch some nice fish weighed in. Also, buy some raffle tickets for a chance to win some very nice prices.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Wish I could have fished it. Any results yet?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

It was a bumpy trip!


----------

